# Anyone having problems getting to the forums???!!!



## SweetNic_JA (Dec 14, 2004)

I can't get on the board AT ALL when I'm at work and I can barely get on when I'm at home? What's going on? I didn't change anything w/ my computer so I'm guess the servers that this board is hosted on is giving trouble.

Is anyone else having a hard time? I'm guessing that's the case b/c I haven't been on this whole weekend and there are only 100 new posts on the OT board.


----------



## Falon (Dec 14, 2004)

This is the first time I have been able to get on all day. I can't get on at work at all. It was torture.


----------



## dimopoulos (Dec 14, 2004)

Related topic: here


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Dec 14, 2004)

great thanx. Is the transition complete at this point? Are we still at risk for experiencing the 105 second load times?


----------



## buffalosoldier (Dec 14, 2004)

me too !


----------



## dimopoulos (Dec 14, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*SweetNic_JA said:*
great thanx. Is the transition complete at this point? Are we still at risk for experiencing the 105 second load times? 

[/ QUOTE ]
No I don't think so. I have taken out the ads server and will keep it down for a couple of days until I get more statistics and monitor the site so that we don't get peaks and if we do we are prepared for it. So far the statistics that I have collected show an average of 3 seconds for the main page to load which is acceptable. The server has been below 2% utilization for a couple hours now - instead of nearly 60% earlier which points that the issue has been resolved.

If I find something that is alarming I will let you all know.


----------



## JuJuBoo (Dec 14, 2004)

I deleted (expired) my cookies, and then I was able to log on. But earlier, I was a hot mess without my forum. /images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## dimopoulos (Dec 14, 2004)

Another link you might want to try out in the future which works whether you are logged in or out is this one My Cookies which will expire all the cookies set by this board.


----------



## nurseN98 (Dec 15, 2004)

Thank da LORD! /images/graemlins/clap.gif

I was about to start seizing from withdrawel..... /images/graemlins/laugh.gif


----------



## MizAvalon (Dec 15, 2004)

Glad I'm not the only one. I've been going crazy for almost 2 days!


----------



## LEOLADYSW (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks Nikos.  I appreciate everything you are doing,and I apologize for anything I did to slow your good work.


----------



## jainygirl (Dec 15, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*MizAvalon said:*
Glad I'm not the only one. I've been going crazy for almost 2 days! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I know, me too... i was about to take up knitting again /images/graemlins/look.gif 

Thanks for the info Nikos /images/graemlins/smile.gif -- jainygirl


----------



## sillygurl18 (Dec 15, 2004)

Yep I just now got on and saw this thread.


----------



## Honey01 (Dec 15, 2004)

Yay, I'm on!. I have not been able to get on at work or home for the last two days. I've tried deleting cookies, files, checking my security (a whole bunch of stuff I knew nothing about)! Whoo hoo. I hope I don't jinx myself. I missed you guys.


----------



## Honey01 (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks Nikos for all your hard work as always. I really did not know the things you detailed (I really barely can turn the computer on and off, ask anyone!)  and will keep it mind for future reference.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 15, 2004)

I've been having trouble too /images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## BAILEYSCREAM (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep, me too.  For 2-3 days now I had been unable to access the site at all /images/graemlins/wallbash.gif.....I especially missed the games arcade!


----------

